# [wifi] configurer (résolu)

## Kevin57

Bonsoir,

J'ai vu qu'il y a pas mal de questions sur le sujet déjà mais je ne trouve pas la réponse à ma question. 

J'ai une clé wifi D-Link DWA 110 (Bus 001 Device 002: ID 07d1:3c07 D-Link System) qui fonctionne avec le pilote rt73 ou rt2x00. J'ai donc activé le module correspondant dans le noyau mais je ne suis pas sûr qu'elle soit bien reconnue (enfin je ne l'ai pas mis en module mais avec une *). En fait, iwconfig semble dire que oui : 

```
wlan0     IEEE 802.11bg  ESSID:""

          Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.412 GHz  Access Point: Not-Associated

          Tx-Power=0 dBm

          Retry min limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off

          Encryption key:off

          Power Management:off

          Link Quality:0  Signal level:0  Noise level:0

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0
```

Mais iwlist wlan0 scan me rentourne une erreur que je ne comprends pas : 

```
wlan0     Interface doesn't support scanning : Network is down
```

KWIFIManager ne trouve aucun réseau. Et ce qui m'intrigue, c'est que le voyant sur ma clé wifi USB n'est pas allumé. J'ai téléchargé wpa_supplicant mais son interface graphique ne trouve aucun "adaptator"...  KNetworkManager ne semble pas détecter ma clé wifi...

Qu'ai-je pu oublier de faire? 

Merci d'avance

Kevin57Last edited by Kevin57 on Mon Aug 31, 2009 6:31 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Biloute

Qu'est-ce que ça donne avec 

```
ifconfig wlan0 up
```

?

----------

## Kevin57

Ca donne :

```
# ifconfig wlan0 up

SIOCSIFFLAGS: No such file or directory
```

 et en effet, ifconfig ne détecte pas de wlan0...

----------

## 404_crazy

 *Kevin57 wrote:*   

> Ca donne :
> 
> ```
> # ifconfig wlan0 up
> 
> ...

 

et que donne un dmesg ?

----------

## Kevin57

Le résultat est très long (je ne vois même pas le début...), je dois peut-être filtrer certains resultats?

----------

## 404_crazy

dmesg |grep wlan   :Wink: 

----------

## Kevin57

La commande retourne un résultat :

```
[    0.328254] usbcore: registered new interface driver rndis_wlan
```

----------

## Kevin57

Personne ne peut m'aider plus?

----------

## ghoti

On peut voir ton /etc/conf.d/net ?

----------

## Kevin57

Euh... il est vide! Juste 4 lignes commentées :

```
# This blank configuration will automatically use DHCP for any net.*

# scripts in /etc/init.d.  To create a more complete configuration,

# please review /etc/conf.d/net.example and save your configuration

# in /etc/conf.d/net (this file :]!).
```

----------

## ghoti

Je vais poser la question autrement :

Comment as-tu configuré ta connexion (SSID, sécurité, ...) ?

A priori, si tu n'as pas de /etc/conf.d/net, ça devrait être d'office via wpa_supplicant ?

Faudrait peut-être (re)lire le handbook ?  :Wink: 

----------

## Kevin57

J'ai déjà jeté un oeil au handbook mais le souci est que je ne comprends pas tout, principalement pour l'étape de configuration de /etc/conf.d/net. Je vais m'y pencher plus sérieusement. Mais mon problème est aussi que ma clé wifi ne s'allume pas quand je la branche et wpa_supplicant ne détacte absolument rien quand je le lance en mode graphique, je suppose donc qu'il y a un souci avec la clé wifi. D'autant que ifconfig n'affiche pas wlan0... Je vais continuer de chercher d'où ça peut venir...

----------

## Kevin57

Je viens de configurer /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf en mettant le SSID et la clé WPA mais toujours rien. Je pense que la clé wifi est mal installée, d'autant plus que dans KInfoCenter, les seules interfaces réseau listées sont eth0 et lo, donc je ne pense pas que ma clé wifi soit bien installée. Je ne la trouve que dans faisant iwconfig.

Voici quelques commandes que j'ai essayée pour la détecter : 

ifconfig

```
eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:1a:a0:94:e1:6e

          inet addr:192.168.178.36  Bcast:192.168.178.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          inet6 addr: fe80::21a:a0ff:fe94:e16e/64 Scope:Link

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:545 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:509 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:100

          RX bytes:351871 (343.6 KiB)  TX bytes:75116 (73.3 KiB)

          Memory:fdfc0000-fdfe0000

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Host

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)
```

iwconfig

```
lo        no wireless extensions.

eth0      no wireless extensions.

sit0      no wireless extensions.

wmaster0  no wireless extensions.

wlan0     IEEE 802.11bg  ESSID:""

          Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.412 GHz  Access Point: Not-Associated

          Tx-Power=0 dBm

          Retry min limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off

          Encryption key:off

          Power Management:off

          Link Quality:0  Signal level:0  Noise level:0

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0
```

ifconfig wlan0 up

```
SIOCSIFFLAGS: No such file or directory
```

iwlist wlan0 scan

```
wlan0     Interface doesn't support scanning : Network is down
```

Dans la configuration du noyau, j'ai activé le driver rt73 (Devices driver -> Network device support -> Wireless LAN -> Ralink driver support -> Ralink rt2501/rt73 (USB) support) puisque c'est celui qui correspond à ma clé wifi usb, d'après  cette page

Il s'agit d'une clé wifi usb D-Link DWA 110 802.11g

Je l'ai utilisée sans problème sous Kubuntu et Fedora simplement en installant le driver correspondant (rt73, puis rt2x00). Je pense donc qu'il s'agit d'un problème au niveau du driver ou du kernel. Y a-t-il des modules qui doivent impétaivement être compilés dans le kernel pour que le Wifi marche? J'ai compilé ceux qui me semblaient importants mais il se peut que j'en ai oublié... 

J'espère que ces renseignements vous permettront de faire avancer le problème. S'il vous faut quoi que ce soit d'autre n'hésitez pas à demander.

Merci d'avance

Kevin57

Edit : j'ai essayé de suivre ces explications mais quand j'arrive à l'étape /etc/icit.d/net.wlan0, j'ai ce message d'erreur :

```
* Caching service dependencies ...                                       [ ok ]

 * Starting wlan0

RTNETLINK answers: No such file or directory

RTNETLINK answers: No such file or directory

RTNETLINK answers: No such file or directory

 *   Configuring wireless network for wlan0

 *   wlan0 does not support scanning

 *   You either need to set a preferred_aps list in /etc/conf.d/wireless

 *      preferred_aps=( "ESSID1" "ESSID2" )

 *      and set associate_order_wlan0="forcepreferred"

 *      or set associate_order_wlan0="forcepreferredonly"

 *   or hardcode the ESSID to "any" and let the driver find an Access Point

 *      essid_wlan0="any"

 *   or configure defaulting to Ad-Hoc when Managed fails

 *      adhoc_essid_wlan0="WLAN"

 *   or hardcode the ESSID against the interface (not recommended)

 *      essid_wlan0="ESSID"

 *   Failed to configure wireless for wlan0                
```

Edit 2 : j'ai modifié le fichier /etc/conf.d/wireless pour y mettre :

essid_wlan0="mon_SSID"

key_ESSID="ma_cle_wpa"

Mais j'ai cette erreur qui apparait : 

```
* Caching service dependencies ...                                       [ ok ]

 * Starting wlan0

 *   Loading networking modules for wlan0

 *     /etc/conf.d/wireless is deprecated

 *     Please put all settings in /etc/conf.d/net

 *     /etc/conf.d/wireless is deprecated

 *     Please put all settings in /etc/conf.d/net

 *     modules: apipa arping ccwgroup macchanger macnet rename iwconfig essidnet iptunnel iproute2 system dhcpcd ip6to4

 *       iwconfig provides wireless

 *       iproute2 provides interface

 *       dhcpcd provides dhcp

RTNETLINK answers: No such file or directory

RTNETLINK answers: No such file or directory

 *   Configuring wlan0 for MAC address 00:1E:58:9B:C5:16 ...              [ ok ]

RTNETLINK answers: No such file or directory

 *   Configuring wireless network for wlan0

 *   Connecting to "WG-WLAN" in managed mode (WEP Disabled) ...           [ !! ]

 *   Failed to configure wireless for wlan0                               [ !! ]
```

----------

## _Seth_

salut,

est ce que tu as vu ce topic et la solution proposée ? Cela semble assez proche de ton problème.

----------

## Kevin57

Merci ça marche mieux! Je ne savais pas qu'il fallait installer le driver en plus de l'activer sur le noyau... Erreur de débutant! Par contre je n'arrive toujours pas à faire /etc/init.d/net.wlan0 start pour démarrer ma clé wifi. a force de chercher à configurer je lui donné des informations sur mon reseau (SSID et clé wpa) qui, apparemment, sont faux, ce qui empêche la connection, mais je ne trouve plus le fichier fautif! J'ai supprimé /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf donc ce n'est pas ça. Avez-vous une idée de quel autre fichier ça peut être? J'ai fait tellement d'essais que je ne sais plus trop....  :Confused:   :Confused: 

edit : j'ai trouvé, c'était dans /etc/conf.d/wireless. Maintenant reste plus qu'à donner donner les bonnes infos à l'ordi et ça devrait marcher! Je vous tiens au courant!

Edit 2 : je m'en sors tout doucement mais j'ai toujours un souci avec la configuration de /etc/conf.d/net. Dans la doc ils mettent 

```
wpa_supplicant_eth0="-Dmadwifi"
```

 Donc moi j'ai remplacé eth0 par wlan0 mais le driver madwifi, comment je sais pas quoi je le remplace? J'ai mis rt73-firmware mais ça doit pas être ça puisque ça retourne 

```
Unsupported driver 'rt73-firmware'
```

Merci pour votre aide

Kevin57

----------

## Kazuya

Hello,

tu as ta réponses en faisant:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> # man wpa_supplicant
> 
> 

 

Mais bon, allez je suis bon prince: 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> AVAILABLE DRIVERS
> 
>        A summary of available driver backends is below. Support for each of the driver backends is chosen at
> ...

 

Donc je suppose que pour toi c'est: wpa_supplicant_wlan0="-Dwext"

----------

## Kevin57

Merci je n'avais pas pensé à ça désolé... 

Maintenant tout marche, j'ai fait /etc/init.d/net.wlan0 start 

Mais il y a un truc que je trouve bizarre : KNetworkManager ainsi que wpa_supplicant version application graphique ne reconnaissent toujours pas ma clé wifi. KWifiManager la reconnait quand à lui et se connecte automatiquement. Pourtant quand je débranche le cable ethernet je n'ai plus d'internet...

Edit : iwconfig confirme que je suis connecté pourtant...

Edit 2 : après un /etc/init.d/net.eth0 stop, tout marche. Le problème venait peut-être de là. En tout cas ça marche c'est parfait! Merci beaucoup pour votre patience!!!

----------

